# HHA Speed Dial Press Release



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

if i shot crossbow this would be a must buy... sweet.


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*great product*

This is a must have for me..Love it..
and yes it is silent when you turn the knob to adj for yardage.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Wow!!!*

This is very cool! This product will take the crossbow market to
a new level.

Shawn


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*great product*

This will be a very big hit on the crossbow market..Looking forward to getting one and trying it out.There is a very big need for shooters who want to shoot further than there current setups are set up to shoot 

Its all about fun and long range shooting.

This lets me use my favorite optics on my crossbow for long range shooting fun...

My vote for Best Crossbow add on for 2010..

Why spend the big bucks for a fast crossbow without this cool fun set up..


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*very exciting product.*

even if there is a speed limit on crossbows in your state,

This will allow you to hit what your shooting at, at long range

This concept has been used on verticle bows for years with great long range accuracy, and these verticle bows are nowhere close to the speeds of the crossbow arrows.

If the target is 60 yards just dial it to 60 and hold dead on and shoot

no guessing which verticle line to use

For deer hunting just set up at say 25 yards if a longer shot is needed just dial in the range ,hold dead on and shoot

and you can use your favorite scope single reticle or red dot

My verticle bow shoots 295 fps, I can hit dead nuts out to 70 yards with this dial a range on my old slow verticle bow, How much more can I do with a fast crossbow and quality optics,
or better yet how much further can i shoot my favorite crossbow shooting 310 fps, it makes it a old crossbow or a super fast crossbow a longer range more accurate weapon, this may be new to some of you guys but this has been on verticle bows for over 12 years now I have been using.
with very little practice You can be a heck of a long range shot,
and for the over 400 fps crowd,,,I see some killer videos coming up.

This is really a great product to try and get excited about, do not be scared to try something new..this has been used for over 12 years myself on my verticle bows and love it,,
and is still a number one seller on verticle bows today.
Dig out you old favorite scopes you love and put it on your crossbow for many more years of use.
and these are from a quality proven products..company..


----------

